# Urgent Help Please Elinchrom Flash lights



## yoldashh (May 9, 2013)

Dear Respected Members,
thanks very much for your time.
i have 4 Elinchrom Rx 600 Flash HEads with Softboxes.
i also have i Elinchrom Skyport SPEED transmitter (battery inside) and 4 Elinchrom Skyport SPEED recievers attached to Flash heads (they need to be charged for 3 hours before used)
i take shots of my carpets. 2 of the flash heads are placed on one side of the carpet and 2 on the other side of the carpet.
distance betwenn them is 10 feet .the problem starts when i stand in between them and want to take a photo 70% 2 or 3 of them doesnt fire ???
if i stand at the back of the flash ,(transmitter will be close to the reciever )it will fire but the other 2 which are opposite me will not 70% of times.
than what i do is turn them a bit like a way that all transmitters are some how on my side but than i dont get the proper lighting.?
this is really frustrating as wireless transmitter should work any where in studio no matter where are you standing?as elinchrom says it has a distance of 50 meter in studia and 100 meter out side.please pleas share your opinion and the possible reasons to my problem.many many thanks in advance


----------



## Roger Jones (May 9, 2013)

Try enabling the trigger on the one that fires most reliably and put all the other heads in slave mode.


----------



## yoldashh (May 9, 2013)

Roger Jones said:


> Try enabling the trigger on the one that fires most reliably and put all the other heads in slave mode.


Hi,Thanks for your reply.can you please tell me how would i put all other heads in slave mode.what functions can i use.many thanks


----------



## sublime LightWorks (May 9, 2013)

I'm curious if you are using RX units, why you did not get the ELS Transceiver RX's for those? They are made for the RX 300, 600, 1200 (and others), they plug directly into the strobe and are powered by the strobe....no charging needed.

It's what I have on my two RX300's and two RX600's. Never a problem.


----------



## yoldashh (May 10, 2013)

sublime LightWorks said:


> I'm curious if you are using RX units, why you did not get the ELS Transceiver RX's for those? They are made for the RX 300, 600, 1200 (and others), they plug directly into the strobe and are powered by the strobe....no charging needed.
> 
> It's what I have on my two RX300's and two RX600's. Never a problem.


thanks for your advice you mean to say i should replace my previous recievers to the attached image els transcievers??and if i do will the fit in the flash head straight?do i need a seprate wire with that.one last quest the attached transmitter (my exsisting transmitter will it work/.?)can i reuest you to guide me step by step as i am entirely new in the world of lighting equipment.many thanks


----------



## sublime LightWorks (May 10, 2013)

yoldashh said:


> sublime LightWorks said:
> 
> 
> > I'm curious if you are using RX units, why you did not get the ELS Transceiver RX's for those? They are made for the RX 300, 600, 1200 (and others), they plug directly into the strobe and are powered by the strobe....no charging needed.
> ...



Your transmitter is the same as mine. I own 3 of those. It works with my RX, Quadras, and BxRi units. 

The receiver that I referred to plugs directly into the RX unit port on the back of the strobe. No wires. As noted they are made for the RX units.


----------



## wickidwombat (May 16, 2013)

dont the Rx units have build in recievers to work with skyports?
so not sure why you are using seperate recievers

the elinchrom have 4 channels (selectable on the dip switches on the transmitter)
you need to make sure all recievers are on the same channel as the transmitter
might search youtube for a tutorial on how to change the channel for the built in recievers

to enable optical slaves make sure the button with the picture of the eye is on


----------

